# I give up.



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ever since Bacardi died in February, I have had such bad luck with fish! Skrillex died 4 days after I bought him because of the stupid filter in the tank. Now today I just went upstairs to turn on the lights in their tanks and I came to find DJ had passed. I have NO clue how or why. He was just floating on his side in the tank. I posted a thread a week after i gotten him asking if maybe he wasn't happy? But i thought it was just cuz he was sorta new.. well turns out he was sick i guess... 

RIP DJ. Im sorry we didn't get to know each other better.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost him.....


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He was very pretty. RIP, little guy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry! He was a cute little guy. Do you think something could be wrong with your tap water?


----------



## Waylander (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was a very handsome fish


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

aww sweetie dont give up. some fish are meant to be with us for a short time while the others for a long time.
I felt like giving up when Dastan was so sick off and on it got to the point my bf groan every time i went near Dastans qt tank. But i have 17 other fish who rely on me and in turn I on them :/

Many fish will come and go but their memories will remain forever <3 <3 <3 <3


----------

